# First log



## LA_1988 (Nov 9, 2021)

Mainly using this for my personal log, I’ll be updating daily with my workouts and periodically with weight/diet changes. 

11/1/21 I was 227lb, looking to drop it down to around 215 and maintain until spring 2022. 

Diet: daily breakdown - meals are the same Monday - Saturday and I try to keep it close on Sunday. 
M1 : 1 cup egg whites, 3 whole eggs, 1/2 cup oatmeal with 1/3 scoop protein powder(all supps/vitamins taken at this time)
M2-M4 : 6oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup basmati rice
M5 : shake - 2 scoops protein powder/12oz water 
M6 : 8 oz lean steak with 6/8oz sweet potato or 10 oz chicken thighs with 6/8 oz sweet potato 

Workouts/ routine is kinda my own version of a PPL. With the limited equipment at the gym I go to and some nagging injuries I keep everything simple as can be. I am open to suggestions and constructive criticism. The next two post will be back dated from the weekend and I’ll update today’s routine when I finish later tonight.


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 9, 2021)

Chest 11/6

DB incline

 Warm up 

1x20(55), 1x12(70)

4x10(90)

Machine press 

1x12(plt)

3x10(plt/25)

Bent over cable fly

4x12(50)

Cable fly

4x10(30)

TricepS

Rope push down

1x12(70)

2x12(80)

Ez bar cable push down

3x12(140)

Couple days off due to dermatology work on my hands and wrist. Everything felt good but I’ll be limited on pulls till I heal up.


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 9, 2021)

11/7 back

Seated row V-grip

2x15 warm up (100/140)

4x12(170)

Bent over BB row

1x10(135)

4x10(185)

Rack pulls

1x5(225)

2x5(275)

1x4(275) grip issue

Seated FW machine row(single arm)

1x12(2plt)

3x12(2plt/25)

Lat PD(machine)

3x10(100)

Bicep

DB curls

3x10(35)

Ez bar cable curl

3x10(90)

Rack pulls were a bust, grip failed on my left hand. Frustrating but I will just have to heal up then hopefully get back to more weight.


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 10, 2021)

Little too much volume for me tonight. I was gassed at the end. Time to go home and eat. 

Legs 11/9

Leg extension 

Warm up

2x20(100)

4x12(160)

High bar squat 

1x10(135)

1x5(225)

2x5(275)

2x2(315)

2x2(375)

Leg press high/wide

4x8(8plt)

Hypers

2x20

Walking DB lunges short stride 

3x8(55lb DBs)

Stiff leg DL

1x10(135)

1x10(185)

1x10(225)

Lying ham curls

3x15/1x12(110)

Seated calf raises 1 sec pause

3x15(70)


----------



## TomJ (Nov 10, 2021)

LA_1988 said:


> Rack pulls were a bust, grip failed on my left hand. Frustrating but I will just have to heal up then hopefully get back to more weight.


Get yourself a set of straps, your hands will thank me. 

Its totally fine to use straps to save your hands from getting torn up, and to save your forearms and grip from getting to overworked. They are much smaller than your entire back after all.


----------



## blundig (Nov 10, 2021)

No vegetables or fruit in the diet, except for the sweet potato?


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 10, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Get yourself a set of straps, your hands will thank me.
> 
> Its totally fine to use straps to save your hands from getting torn up, and to save your forearms and grip from getting to overworked. They are much smaller than your entire back after all.


I do use them but at the moment half my right wrist stays bandaged up. Should be healed up in another week.


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 10, 2021)

blundig said:


> No vegetables or fruit in the diet, except for the sweet potato?


No not really. I take a greens supplement every morning. I used to incorporate broccoli, asparagus and green beans in but I’ve stopped for some unknown reason. I’ve never been much of a fruit person honestly, I do eat a banana for a snack most days.


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 11, 2021)

Stamina sure isn’t what it used to be. I tried some ohp at the end and I was so sloppy I just dropped it completely. Tomorrow is another day, time to head home at eat. 

11/10 chest/shoulders

Incline DB bench 

Warm up

1x20(55)

1x15(75)

3x12/12/11(90)

Machine FW press

4x12(1plt)

Bent over cable fly

4x12(50)

Pec dec

4x12(120)

SHOULDERS

Rope face pulls SS W/ bent over DB swings

4x12(80)

Superset

4x12(15)

Standing DB flies

4x12(25)

Gassed


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 12, 2021)

Felt better throughout the workout tonight. Still wearing down towards the end but I’m still happy with it. 

11/11 Back/bicep

Warm up 

V-grip seated row

2x20(100)

Lat pull down

1x12(70)

1x12(100)

3x10(130)

Bent over BB row underhand

1x12(135)

4x10(185)

Rack pulls

1x5(225)

3x5(275)

2x5(315)

DB row

1x12(55)

4x12(80)

Rope lat pullover 

4x12(70)

BICEPS

ALT DB CURL

1x10(25)

3x10(30)

Machine FW preacher curl

3x10(plt/25)

Pinwheels

3x7(40)


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 12, 2021)

My one advice would be to not lean on supplements so much.
Supplements are supplemental to food you cannot eat. Remember that.
Protein powder doesn't get anyone jacked.
If ur on a high calorie diet trying to put on weight and you can't stomach anymore food or work/time constraints prevent you from eating whole foods than yea a protein supplement is better than nothing.


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 12, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> My one advice would be to not lean on supplements so much.
> Supplements are supplemental to food you cannot eat. Remember that.
> Protein powder doesn't get anyone jacked.
> If ur on a high calorie diet trying to put on weight and you can't stomach anymore food or work/time constraints prevent you from eating whole foods than yea a protein supplement is better than nothing.


I don’t really feel I lean on the much. I’ve started back eating greens, granted it only with one meal at night but I am still taking the greens supplements . The shake i take pre workout, well it’s just easier for me to drink real quick and go. But I prefer to eat real food every chance I get. My other supplements i take are mainly trying to take something natural to help with inflammation. If I missed your point in the post, dumb it down for me lol. Thanks!


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 12, 2021)

Morning workout due to contractor calling off today. Felt sore but pushed through most workouts. 

11/12 shoulders/tricep

Rear delts

Standing cable crossover

1x20(20)

3x15(30)

Swiss bar OHP

4x10(25) not sure actual weight 108lb?

Cable single arm lat raise(behind the back)

3x10(20)

Front DB raise

3x10(20)

Machine FW shoulder press single arm

4x10(2plt)

Tricep rope push down

1x20(50)

3x12(80)

Low incline eZ-bar skullcrusher

3x10(40lb+bar?)

EZ-bar cable push down

1x10(140)

3x10/10/9(160)

Abs

Decline sit-up 

3x15

Cardio——

10mins treadmill

4.5incline 3.7 mph


----------



## viperman (Nov 12, 2021)

That diet looks painful... there are so many combinations of delicious food these days that wouldn't be so bland. 

Good job with the log though, putting it somewhere public is great for motivation.


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 12, 2021)

viperman said:


> That diet looks painful... there are so many combinations of delicious food these days that wouldn't be so bland.
> 
> Good job with the log though, putting it somewhere public is great for motivation.


Honestly it isn’t that bad for me. With how I work and where I work I need something simple and this just works.


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 13, 2021)

Nice quick workout today. I felt weak on the leg curls right out of the box and thought this would be same throughout the workout. Surprisingly everything else felt good or even a tad light. 

11/13 legs - light 

Lying leg curl

Warm up

1x12(70,100)

3x12/12/6-6(135/115) 5 partials end of each set

Leg press - narrow, mod platform (quads)

3x10(180,160,140,120 each set)

Bulgarian DB lunges, last set drop set

3x8(25,45,65)

Drop set

1x8(65-45-25)

Trap bar deads

Warm up 1x8(plt each side)

4x8(plt&35)

SS w/ shrugs 4x8

Squat jumps

4x10 (body weight )

Hypers

2x20(BW)


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 15, 2021)

Good workout today, lifts felt good. Still can’t flat bench with these shoulders so I’m crossing it off the list completely. Looks like I’m a machine or incline guy so hopefully that won’t hurt development too much. 

11/14 chest/tri

Flat DB bench

Warm up - 1x20(55), 1x10(75)

4x8(95)

Machine FW press 

2x12(plt&25)

2x10(2plt)

Bent over cable fly(60°)

2x12(50)

2x10(55)

Cable fly

1x12(30)

3x10(40)

Tricep rope PD

Warm up - 1x15(50)

3x12(80)

Ez bar incline skull crushers

3x10(50lb+bar?)

Ez bar Cable Pd

3x12/12/11(140/170/170)

ABs

Machine crunch

3x20/15/15(120)

Cardio - treadmill 10 mins


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 17, 2021)

Nothing fascinating today. Going to start back doing deads, light set today as tomorrow I’ll hit legs and didn’t want to be fatigued. 

11/15 back/bi

Lat PD

Warm up 

2x10(100)

4x10(120/130/130/130)

BB rows

Warm up

1x10(135)

4x8(185)

Chest supported row(single arm)

1x8(2plt)

3x8(2plt&25/3plt/3plt)

Deads…

3x8(225)

V-grip PD

3x15(100)

Lat cable pull over

3x12(70)

BICEP

DB alt curl

1x10(20)

2x10(30)

Machine FW preacher

3x8(2plt)

Cable EZ bar curl 

3x10(90)

Cardio

Treadmill 10min


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 18, 2021)

Looking at it on paper, it didn’t seem like much weight. By the end of the workout last night my legs were saying otherwise, but I love that feeling. 

11/17 legs

Leg Extn

Warm up
2x20(100)
3x20/12/10(140) 45 seconds in between drop sets. 

Squats 
2x12(135)
2x8(225)
2x5(275)

Leg press
4x8(8plt&4(25))

Laying leg curl
3x15(115)

DB stiff leg DL
3x10(55)

Hypers
2x20(BW)


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 18, 2021)

Good workout tonight until I tried hex pressing… shoulders said no way and kinda threw a kink in for the rest of the night. Looks like I’ll just be sticking to the canned exercises as they don’t hurt. 

11/18 chest/triceps 

DB bench 

Warm up 
2x20/12(55/75)
4x8(95)

Machine FW press
4x10(2plt)

Bent over cable fly(60°)
4x12(52.5)

Incline Hex press
3x10(40)

*Triceps *

Rope press down
3x12(50/70/90)

Cable overhead ext 
3x12(60)

EZ bar push down 
3x8(170)

Cardio 
Bike 15mins


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 20, 2021)

Felt good last night, little flair up on my right elbow towards the end made some things uncomfortable. For some reason squatting seems to make it worse. Anyway, here’s what I hit last night : 

11/19 back/Bi

Warm up
Rope face pulls
2x20(50)

Lat pull down
2x12(80/100)
3x10(120)

Barbell rows
1x12(135)
4x10(185)

Rack pulls 
1x8(225)
2x8(275)
2x8(315)
2x5(375)

Seated row V-grip 
4x12(170)

Lat pullover - rope
4x12(70)

Biceps

ALT DB curl
3x10(25/35/35)

FW ez bar curl
3x10(50lb+bar?)


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sunday auxiliary workouts. Haven’t directly hit arms in a while and I should hit shoulders directly more often as I feel like have none. Weights felt good except the flies, which never feel good because my shoulders are crap. 

11/21 Arms/Shoulders

Straight bar curls
2x10(40/50)
3x10(60/70/70)

Pinwheels 
3x10/10/8(35)

Machine FW preacher curl
3x10/8/9(70)

Triceps 

Rope PD
1x10(70)
3x10(90)

DB skull crushers
1x10(20)
3x10(27.5/30/35)

Single handle cable kickback
3x10(40/50/50)

Shoulders

Rope face pulls
3x15(80)
Ss w/ bent over rear delt DB swings 
3x10(15)

DB flies(standing)
3x12(25)

FW shoulder press
3x12/12/10(2plt/side)

Reverse pec/ rear fly
4x15(90)


----------



## snake (Nov 22, 2021)

I like the Thur. leg workout. Basic but stick with that; it's all you need.


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 23, 2021)

Crap night for legs last night. Tiny ass gym, international chest day for the bros and no squats for me. Did what I could to work on these birds legs with what was available. 

11/22 Legs

Lying ham curls
Warm up
2x12(60/85)
4x12(120)

Leg Press
4x10/10[cluster sets(8plt)]

Bulgarian DB lunges 
4x8(65)

Leg extension 
3x12(130/150/170)

Seated calves
3x15(70) 1 sec pauses 

Squat jumps
3x12(BW)


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 24, 2021)

Chest last night, threw in some barbell bench and surprisingly I don’t feel any more beat up than usual. Numbers aren’t impressive but it is what it is. Dermatologist fucked my hands and wrist back up so I’m probably done for a few days or until I can grip again. 

11/23 chest

DB incline bench
Warm up
4x5(55/55/75/75)
3x8(95)
1x12(95)

BB flat bench :/
3x10(95/135/135)
3x6/6/12(185)

Bent over over cable fly 60°
4x12(52.5)

Pec dec
4x10(120)

Triceps
Rope PD
3x10(80)

Crossbody extensions
3x10(30)

Rope overhead extension 
3x15(70)


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 25, 2021)

Tried to hit some pulls tonight. Palm isn’t in good shape right now but still moved some weight. Right elbow had a major flair up at the end too. I’m taking a few days off from the gym for sure now. Happy thanksgiving y’all. 

11/24 back/biceps 

Pull ups (assisted because I suck)
1x10(80lb assisted)
1x10(60lb assisted)
2x10/8(40lb assisted)

Lat PD
1x10(100)
3x10(130)

Barbell row
2x10(135/185
3x8(205)

Seated Row - V-Grip
4x12(170)

Lat pullover - Rope
3x12(70)

Biceps
Barbell curl
3x10(70)

Pinwheels
1x8(35) elbow said no more


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 28, 2021)

Was going stir crazy having all these days off and not going to the gym. Went and decided to hit legs today. Started with lying leg curls, 2 warm up sets and then working sets at 120 as usual. On the 4th and final set, rep 11 of 12 something in my right hamstring pops… fuck me. Could barely walk good enough to wipe my area down and get to the vehicle. Just what I need. Hopefully some ibuprofen and ice packs will help this up without having to visit a damn doctor.


----------



## LA_1988 (Dec 6, 2021)

Been nursing this hamstring, doing some BS workouts not worth noting. Decided it has been long enough today, gotta get back with it. 

12/6 back/bi

Rope face pulls
2x15(50)
2x15(70)

Lat PD
2x10(60/100)
4x8(120/140/140/140)

Barbell row
1x10(135)
3x8(205)

Conv Deads
1x8(205)
3x8(255)

Seated cable row
1x10(120)
3x8(170/175/180)

Rope lat pullover
3x12(70)

Biceps
Barbell curls
3x10(70)

Pinwheels dumbbell 
3x8(30)


----------

